# Sous Vide



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone cooked via the sous vide method? I bought the Anova and have liked the results on porterhouse and venison backstrap. 

Anyone have any recipes they love and want to share?

Thanks
John


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

I've got the same one. I've done baby back ribs a few times that turned out pretty good. I actually put them on the smoker (little heat as possible and as much smoke as possible for an hour). I've tried 36 hours and 24 hours. Sear them real fast and hot on the gas grill when you take them out. The 24 hour ones were best at about 150 degrees. Very different texture than what I'm used to, but taste really good.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Check out www.Chiefsteps.com They have some of the best information on Sous vide that I've found.


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

choppercop said:


> Check out www.Chiefsteps.com They have some of the best information on Sous vide that I've found.


I believe you mean www.chefsteps.com and this is definitely the place to go for sous vide. They have lots of recipes as well as a cooking times/temp chart to help you get the correct doneness.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks. My bad on the spelling. Try the poached pear with the red wine reduction Chefsteps has posted. Really good stuff.

http://www.chefsteps.com/activities/red-wine-poached-pear


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

THanks for the input. I did chicken breasts tonight and they came out good. For some reason my gallon ziploc freezer bag had some water in it when they were done so I reseasoned before the sear. Came out great! 145 degrees for 1.5 hrs


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Whoa Chopper cop! I just did the pear recipe. **** awesome with steak and taters.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Fishy Eye said:


> Whoa Chopper cop! I just did the pear recipe. **** awesome with steak and taters.


Did you sous vide your steak? It's the only way I cook steak now...
https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-steak


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

No I grilled the sirloin. Quartered red potatoes brushed with oil, salt ,pepper, diced bacon and sherry in a foil pouch on the grill. And the pears. Really good!


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I got one for Father's Day. I've used it several times for steak and once for salmon. Thanks for the recommendation for chefsteps.com.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I got one and cooked backstrap for 8 hrs at 120, then cooled it down, and browned it in a hot skillet to 130 degrees.

I thought it was ok, but, not worth all the extra work.


----------



## bluedevils (Jun 22, 2016)

I do mine ~125 for two hours. I don't cool it; I just go straight from the bag to the hot skillet to brown it. I think it greatly improves the tenderness not to mention it is generally pretty hands free cooking.


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> I got one and cooked backstrap for 8 hrs at 120, then cooled it down, and browned it in a hot skillet to 130 degrees.
> 
> I thought it was ok, but, not worth all the extra work.


8 hours is way too long. I cook mine between 125-129 depending on my company's preferences to medium rare doneness for 1-2 hours then finish in a ripping hot cast iron and butter. Or I use my blowtorch with butter. It comes out perfect medium rare from edge to edge EVERY time.

Read up on some more recipes and it will become an amazing cooking tool in your kitchen.


----------

